# General > Upcoming Events >  Practical / Field 22LR match - Taranaki - November 26th

## Gillie

GPRE are running a Practical / Field 22LR match on Saturday the 26th of November in Taranaki. 

This is a shorter distance shoot than some of the serious 22LR matches around. Two classes, Rifleman (targets out to ~150m, fast stages times, and complex stages) and Hunter (Targets out to ~80m, generally longer stages times, and less complex stages). We are putting on a BBQ as well. This was a super fun shoot last year and it has a couple of little challenges thrown in as well. 

If you want to give Rifleman class a go and don't think you have the rifle for it i can put you in touch with a competitor who has a spare rifle all set up and ready to go. Same goes for Hunter class - I can let you borrow a rifle and put you in a squad with an experienced competitor to help you with it if needed. Just cover your entry fee and the cost of ammo. If a junior takes this offer I'll cover the ammo. 

Entry fees are $60 per adult competitor. Juniors are half price. 

To register and all that PM me here on the forum or get in touch through the GPRE facebook page.

----------


## Philipo

Bugger I'd love to come to this, such fun events but Murphy's law, I'm away in the SI that weekend

Best of luck with the shoot guys

----------

